# Wanting to crew this weekend out of POC



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

Greetings.

Experienced offshore crew/helmsman wanting to fish offshore out of POC this weekend....if the weather pans holds. I have no problem taking orders or understanding what needs to be done onboard a boat to add value.

I'm easy going and know my way around a boat. Many years of offshore and bay fishing under my belt. I have also raced sailboats to VeraCruz. I was leveraged last summer by 2Coolers as crew on two different 40' Cabo's and a 27' Robolo. All we had was good times and boxes full of fish from trolling and bottom fishing.

Splitting cost and chores are not an issue. Feel free to contact me. I have a trailer on POC with room for two or three if lodging is an issue. If it starts to blow, I'll go deer hunting.

Tight lines,
Ernest Trevino
[email protected]


----------

